# Anyone used The Peticure



## Irishgirl123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anyone used the "Peticure" for trimming the dogs nails? I saw this product and would like to try it. I have a German Shepherd that hates her nails done even though I have always messed with her feet from a baby.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

My groomer has somthing like it but it is a dremmel with a guard on it and It worked great.... I asked her about the Peticure and she will be getting one soon because the guard on it is better suited to her needs....Mr Bigsby hates to have his nails done... But when the groomer did his nails with her gizmo he was just fine....It seems to be a good product....Now if I could only get the Bigs use to the dryer...LOL I would never use a dremmel on my dog because I don't know what I am doing... But I would use the Pedicure because of the safty guard on it...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.dogforums.com/25-dog-product-reviews/21813-peticure.html


----------



## rob-pet (May 5, 2008)

I just got my Safe Guard and I am using a Master Mechanic MM375. I believe it is sold by True Value and is the same as a Dremel. 
I was really skeptical as I was not sure my Tuesday would let me mess with her nail. I took the tool and just laid it down and let her check it over. Then the next time I turned it on and put a piece of chicken (yum) next to it. She eased over and got it and we did that a few more times. Then I took the tool while running and just put it close to her and got closer little by little. Then I touched her nails with the tool. I order just the safe guard and extra sanding discs and it was here within a week. Tuesday does not object at all and this sure surprised me. Now as soon as I learn how to tell when they are filed enough we will be in good shape.
SO I highly recommend this tool. Sure beats going to the vet for trims.


----------

